# Holy Mackeral!



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

No questions, no problems in this post. Just a shout for joy!! Sofie let me groom her (just a comb/brush) without a fuss. Washed around eyes, too! I know it is only once, but a big step. I know, tomorrow it might not be so. But for today I just had to shout it out and where else would anyone understand that excitement, but on this forum!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wahoooooooo!!!!! patience and consistancy!! good job!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Good girl, Sophie! Keep it up! One day I see my mom holding a piece of steak above Chester and said "up" and he did it! Like when did he learn that?!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

:thumb:


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Hooray for Sophie:hail: Baby steps and you will get there. Great job.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

That's GREAT!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Isn't that the best feeling ever? Like a victory of some sort! Keep it up every day, and she'll get used to it.


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

To me it is a tremendous breakthrough. And yes, I have and will do it daily. I actually enjoy it (when she doesn't fight it). Not sure my spouse will see the importance of not skipping this daily ritual, though. I am going to be gone for 12 days. Guess I will just have to deal with it... Then again, he may surprise me!


----------



## wishbone (Jul 10, 2013)

That is awesome to hear, once started, brushing and grooming is definitely great petting and bonding habit.


----------



## RosieW (Apr 27, 2013)

Hoping your spouse will recognize the importance and do his own bonding with her while you're gone!


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

I am hoping so, too Rosie. As time draws closer to my departure, he is acting more responsive to the picking up his pace in her care. He has even groomed her to get the feel of her responsiveness to being groomed.


----------

